# small 6 pointer this morning



## Razor Blade (Oct 30, 2009)

I took this one this morning about 10:00  . I took him with my Encore in 44 mag , one shot , he dropped in his tracks . He fell backwards , not even a step , kicked his legs twice and went on to be with Jesus .About a 50 yard shot .  I know he's not a monster  but a nice one for a pistol kill. This makes 4 total with my pistol .Thanks for looking , Scott


----------



## Will-dawg (Oct 30, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## T_Fish (Oct 31, 2009)

congrats


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 31, 2009)

Outstanding.  

The only question I have is:






Why aren't you in the Handgun Challenge?!?!













You thought I was going ask why he shot a small buck weren't you? 


BBFJ!


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 31, 2009)

I will have to check that out , and will get in next year. I would love to take ya'lls money !!   Scott


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 31, 2009)

Why aren't you in the Handgun Challenge?!?!



you would be in the lead I think if you were entered--- great shooting with the TC


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Oct 31, 2009)

Good job. Congrats.


----------



## SakoL61R (Oct 31, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 31, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> Why aren't you in the Handgun Challenge?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> you would be in the lead I think if you were entered--- great shooting with the TC



I will get in next year . Scott


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 31, 2009)

Congrats !!!


----------



## Forkhorn (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice Shooting.  

Is that a 14" barrel on your Encore?
What .44 load are you using?


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 31, 2009)

Forkhorn , i use 24.7 grains of win 296 on top of a hornady 240 XTP/HP  thats in the encore . I have another load for my 629 magnum classic in 44 mag . I try not to put such hot loads thru the 629 , just to make it last longer . The encore, the more powder you put in it the better it shoots . Scott


----------



## jwp (Oct 31, 2009)

*fair chase*

you hunted it fair and you killed it fair. NICE BUCK handgun or otherwise


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 31, 2009)

Razor Blade said:


> I will get in next year . Scott



And we will be glad to have you!

Once again congrats on a good deer.


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 31, 2009)

and a hand load round your the MAN way to go


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks guys , Scott


----------



## olchevy (Oct 31, 2009)

Awesome I am gona try sometime this year with the 636, just want to get the sure ones in the frezzer first..lol...


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 1, 2009)

Eddy M. said:


> and a hand load round your the MAN way to go



Hey , do you get more points for a kill with a hand load ????


----------



## frankwright (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice job on a good buck! Congratulations!


----------



## davidf (Nov 2, 2009)

nice deer congratulations


----------



## Eddy M. (Nov 2, 2009)

Razor Blade said:


> Hey , do you get more points for a kill with a hand load ????



Not points but sometimes the "EXTRA" prizes are linked to HANDLOADED rounds / deer taken


----------



## Mountain Hunter (Nov 14, 2009)

Way to go Scotty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice'un, Congrats!


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey, what if I take one with a handloaded black powder round out of my 357? Loaded with a Lee Classic Loader...


----------



## buffalohunter (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats, nice shooting.

buffalohunter


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 15, 2009)

Mountain Hunter said:


> Way to go Scotty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey Jimmy ,   thanks guys . 
  Maybe loading a muzzel-loader , thats hand loading at it earliest huh??  Works for me .. Scott


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 16, 2009)

I somehow missed this when you first posted it.

Nice lookin' buck Scott!  Got some good mass on him!


----------



## dertiedawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Sweet!! Congratulations on a fine buck with a handgun.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 16, 2009)

Good lookin' deer, and some good eating, too. Congatulations.


----------



## arcame (Nov 18, 2009)

aww aint he cute     nice shooting scott, hey more horn for knives.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 19, 2009)

Works for me . Good eatin also .


----------

